# Newbie narrowed selection to 2 cover manufacturers and need feedback....



## atwnsw (Nov 22, 2009)

I am deleting my earlier message and asking for assistance as I have finally narrowed my selection to

Piel Frama Tan ..........$79
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0029SGHBW/ref=ord_cart_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=A2C1TJNCWBTJCX&v=glance

or

Noreve Sandy Vintage..........$78 with 15% spooky coupon code
http://www.noreveusa.com/brand/Amazon/product/Amazon_Kindle_2_-_Kindle_International_Tradition_leather_case.html

I like the simplicity of the Piel Frama and also the fact that the interior cover is clean (no pockets) but am concerned that the leather covers too much of the Kindle which could impede function.

I like the slide concept of the Noreve which is very clean in appearance. I think that I like the Sandy Vintage leather of the Noreve Sandy Vintage leather but am concerned that the pockets for ID and other stuff might scratch the screen of the kindle or leave indentations.

Can somebody shed light on which way to go.........?

In terms of pricing, they are identical.......


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to KB, and congratulations to you and your wife. 
Oberon covers do not have hinges. They offer a velcro system or straps on the four corners.
The velcro owners love the floating look, and have said the K is very secure. I had corners on 
my K1 and thought they were great. I never had a moment's worry about its safety.

Javoedge has a thread here on KB. I think my next cover is going to be one of theirs. 
Here's a link. http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=12765.0

Good luck, and let us know what you decide.

Kindlewatch x 2....woo hoo.

deb


----------



## DaisyMama (Feb 22, 2009)

M-Edge also makes some nice leather covers. They have a few different designs -- one with hinges, one that opens from the top so you can stand it up, one that opens on the side, etc. They have a light of their own, and their covers are made to hold their light -- the first version had some problems, and I haven't heard about the latest version. They also make a slightly smaller cover that doesn't include extra space for the light.

They're cheaper than the Oberon covers, look and feel nice, and are simple in design.

HTH!


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

My mom just received her JavoEdge flip cover. It is very very nice. Soft buttery smooth on the inside and a nice cloth that seems durable on the outside. She loves it because it doesn't add a lot of weight to the kindle yet lots of good protection. She is always afraid she is going to drop it. At 83 she has trouble holding heavy books so the new Kindle and the new JavoEdge flip cover is perfect.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I have the M-Edge Prodigy and have had a few issues with it.

1.  The strap is around the middle of the jacket which means when I am reading the tongue is in my way.  Right where your next page and home button are.

2.  Because there is extra room at the fold to put a light, it actually adds quite a bit of bulk to my Kindle, which I have found annoying.

3.  Even though their literature shows you should be able to flip the top flap all the way around to the back, I cant.  It bunches up at the bend.

Next time will definately look a little harder at the ergonomics before I purchase.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

might consider looking at  Bobbara covers.  They have Fabric covers that are fantastic and feminine for your wife.  However, they also have black or Brown leather options as well.    They truly are wonderful covers.  The website is www.bobarra.com


----------



## atwnsw (Nov 22, 2009)

As I am concerned about the Mivizu quality control problems reports on this thread, I have also read mixed reviews on the M-Edge covers. I will share the JavoEdge covers with my wife but they don't do anything for me.

I am kind of looking for a Kindle Cole Haan/Coach type look that is simple but elegant and durable.....

The Bobarra covers look interesting and a serious candidate.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

This one on Amazon by Spanish leather company Piel Frama looks really nice. The stitching and corners appear well constructed.

http://www.amazon.com/Piel-Frama-Amazon-Premium-Leather/dp/B0029SGHBW/ref=sr_1_54?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&tag=kbpst-20&qid=1258936743&sr=1-54

Here is a guy on youtube reviewing their iPhone holder. He seems really impressed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pm5x7LpxyXM


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

atwnsw said:


> I am kind of looking for a Cole Haan/Coach type look that is simple but elegant and durable.....


Look at Noreve -- simple, elegant, durable, high-quality leather, flawless workmanship, _plus_ the rail system holds the Kindle securely without silly straps and velcro. You expressed an interest in brown and Noreve has two terrific ones. The brown in the smooth leather option is a gorgeous caramel color, and the pebbled leather brown is deep chocolate.

www.noreveusa.com


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey! Congrats on joining the Kindle bandwagon @ KindleBoards.

In terms of cases, JAVOedge believes in providing secured protection to your Kindle on the outside and inside of your case.
We use a inside sheath that you slide your Kindle to so it it offers some impact protection against everyday bumps and drops. 
Also, as one of the official sponsors at KindleBoards, we offer a nice reward for Kindleboard community. Ahem. Did I mention we're also running a Winter Holiday sale?

KindleBoard Community Coupon Code
Kindle Accessories at our Amazon Store: 

Feel free to see what others have to say about our covers on the KindleBoard site. Or see the reviews (video and editorial).





JAVOedge Kindle Cases Land on CNET's Top Accessories for Amazon Kindle 2!
Flipping over JAVOedge by PieWacket Blog


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

I really love my M-Edge Platform- the light is so lightweight it add practically nothing to the heft,  I like have the ledge on the left; during the day I nudge the light out of the way and hold my Kindle from there.  I've had no problem tucking the strap in the back, and the stand is a perfect angle for me to read at


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Also check oberondesign.com.  I love those covers, they are works of art and handmade here in the US by a small family company. I have Medge and do like them but can do without the extra space for the light


----------



## atwnsw (Nov 22, 2009)

My wife is going to get the oberondesign for herself. I prefer something a little more simple but elegant.



Patrizia said:


> Also check oberondesign.com. I love those covers, they are works of art and handmade here in the US by a small family company. I have Medge and do like them but can do without the extra space for the light


----------



## Johanna (Aug 7, 2009)

I have the noreve cover for my DX.  Don't worry about the interior pockets, the leather is thin and super soft, will not scratch the screen.  I love mine, it is sleek, elegant and very secure.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

I really like the first one


----------



## mindreader (Oct 8, 2009)

Though both look like great cases, I'm sure you couldn't go wrong with either.  But I'm partial to the Piel Frama - it's very attractive and seems like it will protect your K2 very well.


----------

